# How to tell the age of a tiel?



## stacey101 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi , im a pretty new face here, but im slowly working my way up to a tiel. So where im possibly getting a cockatiel im getting one hand fed from a breeder but If i cant find a breeder on the island ( i live in Newfoundland ) ill be getting one from a pet store . Is there any way i can tell the age?

thanks ahead of time!


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

No, not really.

It'll take a vet to even estimate the age of a cockatiel. And it's a pretty vague estimate, too...usually they can tell you if the bird is a youth, an adult, or an elder, but that's it.

I got Halley from a pet store, but I'd gone ahead of them and they were hand-raising some 'tiels, so I picked out the one I wanted and came back when it was cracking seed. So in cases like that, obviously you'll know how old the bird is.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sometimes the pet store can give you the age (if they've been told by the previous owner) but if not, you won't know the exact age.


----------

